

Hologram Performance by Chicago Rapper Is Shut Down by Police - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/27/arts/music/hologram-performance-by-chief-keef-is-shut-down-by-police.html

======
brianbreslin
This reminds me of 2live crew (uncle luke, etc) being banned in the 1990s for
vulgarity in their music. [1]

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banned_in_the_U.S.A](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banned_in_the_U.S.A).
2\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/As_Nasty_As_They_Wanna_Be](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/As_Nasty_As_They_Wanna_Be)

